# University of Kentucky Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I only post this because, they have *TEN* listings. I think they really want to hire security officers, though I could be wrong. Kentucky is an awesome state, though I've only seen a very small part of it. If you have a hankering to move there, check it out! Cost of living is FAR below the insanity we face every day!

Security Officer
Institution:
*University of Kentucky*

Location:
Lexington, KY

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/19/2017

Application Due:
07/24/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Requisition Number:* RE11121

*Working Title*
Security Officer

*Department Name:* 3HL00:UK Police

*Work Location:* Lexington, KY

*Grade Level:* 36

*Salary Range:* $10.25-15.87/hour

*Type of Position:* Staff

*Required Education:*
HS

*Click here for more information about equivalencies:*
UK Human Resources

*Required Related Experience:*
0

*Required License/Registration/Certification*
None

*Physical Requirements*
Lifting, pushing, or pulling of objects up to 50 lbs., sitting for long periods of time, walking for long periods of time, standing for long periods of time, handling intermittent periods of high levels of stress.

*Shift*
8 hour shifts on either 1st, 2nd, or 3rd shift with 30 minute lunch

1st shift - 6:30 am to 3 pm

2nd shift - 2:30 pm to 11 pm

3rd shift - 10:30 pm to 7 am

Days, Evenings, Nights, Weekends, Holidays, and mandatory Overtime.

*Job Summary*
Security Officers maintain a safe and secure environment at University of Kentucky's HealthCare facilities' by protecting guests, visitors, staff, and property.

The major job responsibilities of the University of Kentucky Security Officer include performing patrol and sitting posts, providing customer service, completing reports and forms, and attending trainings.

Security Officers experience both high pace activity in response to high stress situations and also repetitive/routine activity to proactively serve and protect.

Specific duties include responding to assistance calls for disorderly patients and visitors, providing services including crisis intervention and conflict resolution, diffusing potentially volatile situations with due regard for the safety of all involved, and completing University forms and reports accurately and thoroughly. The position also requires sitting 72 hour holds, performing repetitive duties like relocking and unlocking doors, or monitoring video camera footage.

Security officers must be able to work overtime with short notice for extended periods of time.

*Skills / Knowledge / Abilities*
This position will require candidates to take a polygraph examination as part of the University Police Department's employment process.

*Does this position have supervisory responsibilities?:* No

*Deadline to Apply:* 07/24/2017

*University Community of Inclusion*
The University of Kentucky is committed to a diverse and inclusive workforce by ensuring all our students, faculty, and staff work in an environment of openness and acceptance. We strive to foster a community where people of all backgrounds, identities, and perspectives can feel secure and welcome. We also value the well-being of each of our employees and are dedicated to creating a healthy place to work, learn and live. In the interest of maintaining a safe and healthy environment for our students, employees, patients and visitors the University of Kentucky is a Tobacco & Drug Free campus.

As an Equal Opportunity Employer, we strongly encourage veterans, individuals with disabilities, women, and all minorities to consider our employment opportunities.

Any candidate offered a position may be required to pass pre-employment screenings as mandated by University of Kentucky Human Resources. These screenings may include a national background check and/or drug screen.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Kentucky

Online App. Form:
https://ukjobs.uky.edu/postings/152741
vwevfrwbaacfwtvxusrdbuyarx


----------

